# Mcafee and Norton AV on the same PC



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've been using Mcafee for the past year now, but I got Norton yesterday and I like them both. Are there any problems I'll encounter by having both run simultainusly. I had my PC set to run both on start up but that slowed down my pc too much when booting up. So now I disabled Vshield and just have Norton Auto Protect to load on start up. I think I like Mcafee a little better since Im used to the UI but I really like Norton. Although Norton does seem to be a tiny bit slower the Mcafee


----------



## Jeigh (May 16, 2002)

Aside from the slow down problem you mentioned, I haven't found any other problems. I've got a Win2K server running both NAV CE 7.6 and an older McAfee 4.5 SP1 without any problems. I prefer NAV as it seems to do a better job at finding viruses, though it does slow down the system more than McAfee does.

Jeigh


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Jeigh, thanks for confirming Norton slows things down a little more then Mcafee. I though it was just a minor glitch with my pc. But Its only a few seconds (700Mhz P3, WIN98SE). Mcafee didnt make you upgrade to 5.xx? A while back when I went to update the definations I got a message that the current verson I was using is no longer secure and I had to upgrade to v5, but I ended up with 5.21.

I was worried that there may be some conflicts between the 2 programs as yesterday when I installed NAV (v8.07) I got a few messeges saying that another AV program has been detected and should be uninstalled immeadatly. I did a comparison with both programs alert websites SARC is much, much better then AVERT imho.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Norton is a LOT better and more up-to-date than McAfee. The compatibility is allright, but McAfee is just a less advanced version of a PART of Norton.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

My ISP provides me with McAfee e-mail scans before it comes to my box the and I have Norton on my PC which I pay for.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Personally, I think Norton and McAfee write most of the viruses out there. What better way to make your product indespensable, and also to require frequent updates. And isn't it a great coincidence how soon they have those updates. Almost like they have them written beforehand.


----------



## Jeigh (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *Mcafee didnt make you upgrade to 5.xx? A while back when I went to update the definations I got a message that the current verson I was using is no longer secure and I had to upgrade to v5, but I ended up with 5.21.
> *


Yet another reason I'm not too particularly fond of McAfee. This is just them trying to get you to upgrade. They do still provide virus definitions for 4.x, but you have to get them directly from their ftp site (ftp.nai.com). If you just look at the website, they make you think they no longer support it.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Bogy,

McAfee has been accused of that by some in the media.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well, I ditched McAfee and got Systemworks 2002 today. The only 2 major Norton programs that arn't included in Systemworks are, Ghost and Norton Firewall, correct? I really like Symantec so far, while I have no interest in Ghost, I might try the firewall.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Ghost is nice if you ever want to upgrade your system hard drive to a larger drive, although I actually prefer PowerQuest Drive Copy for that purpose, but Ghost should also work fine.

Last year I had to upgrade about 20 computers with various sized hard drives to use new 60 GB drives. I am glad I had the utility.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

It was a while ago, but I had both Norton and McAfee on the same machine, and they both reported each other as Viruses. I never ran both of them concurrently again


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well, I did get Norton Internet Security 2002 and Ghost 2002. I must say I really like Symantec!So many features and I like how NAV scans e-mail when sending.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I had a little fun with Internet Security since I came as part of a package deal when I got SW2002.

On one of my test machines running Win2000 I put Internet Security at the most stringent security and reporting level. Boy did that become annoying quickly. I think 99% of the 700MHz CPU went to reporting. I think it even reported that I was eating cookies at the computer without a napkin or plate


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Whats cool about IS is the accounts feature, even though Im the only one that uses this computer, its still a nice feature for others with multiple users. I also like how LiveUpdate updates all aspects of all Symantec programs not just virus definations.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Yeah, the live update saved us a lot of grief whn the recent variation of the klez worm hit a while back. NAV informed our workstations of the new profiles and we got them in teh workstations abourt a day before getting a barrage of Klez-laden e-mail.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Steve,

You gotta try Ghost. It makes a copy of your hard drive that you can archive and restore if you ever have "issues" with a windows program.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I did get Ghost and I quickly browsed though it. Its a very cool program to say the least. What I might do someday is get a USB hardrive and completly reformat this hardrive and get rid of that damn factory partition Compaq set up. So Ghost will come in handy for that.


----------

